# ??? Lanar Tractors



## Mrich96ci (Dec 8, 2010)

I am looking to buy a small farm tractor. I thought I found a deal when I found a Lenar. 25 HP, FW drive, power steering. Then I started doing reserch and found that a lot of people are unhappy and having real trouble not only with the tractor, but no support after the sale. I was looking at a 2005 254. with a bush hog for 
$4500.00 If I could just get a few words from a few people on what the general concensus is. I can only do this once and don' want to make a mistake.

Thanks MCR


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I've never really heard much about them, but I will say that I'd be inclined to go with something a bit more red blooded American made, even if it cost's more!


----------

